

CrashPlan Big sale - dominis
https://www.crashplan.com/bigsale/

======
Timothee
I feel that discounts that don't apply to existing customers must be risky: I
already have a Crashplan account and am not pleased that people who show up
"after me" get to pay only a fifth of what I'm paying currently.

~~~
barrkel
Hmmm. I just re-upped my 3 year subscription that had 3 months remaining to a
new 4 year subscription. New customers only get a discount on one year's
service, the way I read it.

------
kmfrk
Note: the longer the sale goes on, the more the discount decreases. (It
decreases 1% every hour counting down from 100%).

I didn't notice that yesterday, and it's worth keeping in mind when reading
this submission.

In my case, it might actually have had the effect of discouraging me from
considering the offer, because the price went up since I last checked. Does
anyone else feel the same way, or is this a discount model that you would
recommend keeping in mind for another occasion?

~~~
brainstew
80% off is still a pretty good deal.

~~~
ruswick
But, knowing that the same product was 100% off mere hours ago will certainly
disgruntled potential buyers. I think this model is more likely to alienate
customers than it is to entice them.

~~~
Evbn
On your theory, products should never go on discount. Clearly the world feels
differently.

~~~
ruswick
Just, no. You lack a fundamental understanding of the psychology that
underlies my point. Knowledge that you are missed out on a more lucrative deal
makes the current price less appealing when juxtaposed against the missed
deal. This is identical to the cognitive process that causes people distress
when they miss refilling their parking meter by minutes. If you leave your car
on the street for 3 days, it should not seem that unreasonable that you
receive a ticket. However, in the cases where one approaches one's car while
the ticket-writer is still present but the ticket has already been written,
the person is more likely to flip their shit. The latter is far more upsetting
because the person "missed it by that much."

------
rm999
Are they a stable company that will exist in a year or two? They sometimes
give away one year plans for free (go to slickdeals and search for crashplan),
which makes me wonder if they are desperate to sign up new customers.

For something important like backup I don't want to start using a product that
may fold in the near-term future.

edit: it seems the free deals are for people who want to switch from
carbonite, but they work for anyone. So I guess it's not exactly what I
thought: <https://www.crashplan.com/carboniteswitcher/>

~~~
yoda_sl
I hope they will still be there... They are not just a random company. I have
been using it at my previous work company (strongly suggested by our IT group)
and have been really happy with it to the point that 2 years ago I purchased
for their Black Friday offers a 3 years plan...

Since then I had one bad HD crash and I was happy to be able to restore from
CrashPlan... After a little bit over a day of syncing the restore was complete
and I lost only around the last 10 minutes of my work which is not bad at all.

So happy customer here for over 2 years now, and I have already extended my
subscription by one more year at regular price.

~~~
yoda_sl
I forgot to mention that a few big corporation like Apple, Google and a few
others use their enterprise solution (aka CrashPlan backup solution hosted
directly in house by the IT group)... So they definitely did strike some deals
with big names.

------
barefoot
I would love to see the performance data for this campaign.

